# Legal Issues



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone owes me AED 115000. I have no proof of that like cheque etc.

1. Is there any way to file a police case?
2. Is there any way to stop that person from flying out of country?

Conclusively, someone owes me 115k and I want to file a police case+I want to restrict that person moving out of country but I dont have any cheque or any statement in written that may help me to file a police case.


Any advise will be helpful

Thanks


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Have you given the money in cash or cheque, maybe you can show the cheques as proof, you should talk to a lawyer immediately.


----------



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

ash_ak said:


> Have you given the money in cash or cheque, maybe you can show the cheques as proof, you should talk to a lawyer immediately.


I have paid AED 65000 Cash and I have made a bank to bank transfer of remaining amount. 

I wanted to consult a lawyer. Before that I am just trying to figure out if this is worth spending more time or should I forget and move on?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The key to this is what hard evidence you have which really proves that someone owes you the money.
Without hard evidence, it is going to be very difficult to convince the police or others that a real debt is owed.
Anyone can say that someone owes them money - without evidence, how can you prove it?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And even if you gave them the cash and did not get a receipt, or have a legal agreement its their word against yours that they owe you something in return, or even that they have to return the money.

the only sure way is to try and lodge a case, but if you have no paperwork at all with them agreeing to return the money, then you chances are pretty small indeed.


----------



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> And even if you gave them the cash and did not get a receipt, or have a legal agreement its their word against yours that they owe you something in return, or even that they have to return the money.
> 
> the only sure way is to try and lodge a case, but if you have no paperwork at all with them agreeing to return the money, then you chances are pretty small indeed.


There is just no proof to that. I loaned this guy few times and he returned it every time. This time he stopped answering my calls. He just spoke to me earlier today, told me that he will return them in the evening and now he is not answering again.
The only evidence I have is my bank statement reflecting half of amount transferred to his account - nothing else.
A friend told me that CID can do something about that but there is no right way to lodge a report in current scenario. If I try to approach or find a contact in CID through me personal contacts, will it be worth trying?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

helpmedubai said:


> There is just no proof to that. I loaned this guy few times and he returned it every time. This time he stopped answering my calls. He just spoke to me earlier today, told me that he will return them in the evening and now he is not answering again.
> The only evidence I have is my bank statement reflecting half of amount transferred to his account - nothing else.
> A friend told me that CID can do something about that but there is no right way to lodge a report in current scenario. If I try to approach or find a contact in CID through me personal contacts, will it be worth trying?


Hi,
Why would you try to contact CID through your personal contacts?
If you have a cast iron case - then simply walk into a police station and file a case.
The suggestion of using a personal contact implies that you have a weak case and that you are trying to secure a favour through personal influence - this is doomed to failure and could easily cause you trouble.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

There's no chance the police will take action unless you have something in writing to show what is owed. The legal system here works on written records of what has happened. Emails will do fine. It's no good saying that you will make a statement etc now. Too late. Harsh lesson about the need to record things in writing OP.


----------



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Why would you try to contact CID through your personal contacts?
> If you have a cast iron case - then simply walk into a police station and file a case.
> The suggestion of using a personal contact implies that you have a weak case and that you are trying to secure a favour through personal influence - this is doomed to failure and could easily cause you trouble.
> ...


Actually, I called police helpline. They recommended me to visit a police station but he advised in hidden words that nothing is going to happen in a money related case unless you have an agreement that other party has violated or a cheque of other party that is bounced by bank due to insufficient funds. I have non of these things.


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

You can not Contact directly CID on these case at the first , First contact with Police and a Lawer to help you. 
But if you dont have evidence , it would be hard to do something ,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
More than one person on here and the police helpline have given you the same answers:-
Good written evidence = file a complaint.
No written evidence = put it down to experience and move on.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

Mans4 said:


> You can not Contact directly CID on these case at the first , First contact with Police and a Lawer to help you.
> But if you dont have evidence , it would be hard to do something ,


Logically, you are right. Feels like I should quit thinking, letting that man to enjoy my 115k and not wasting my time on it anymore.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Send him some SMS messages asking him when he's going to pay u back the money u lent him. And if he replies in the affirmative, there's your proof that he did indeed borrow from you. Just a thought..


----------



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

ash_ak said:


> Send him some SMS messages asking him when he's going to pay u back the money u lent him. And if he replies in the affirmative, there's your proof that he did indeed borrow from you. Just a thought..


Do you have any idea that will police register a case on that? I have few messages on Facebook and I can a record a call too.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

helpmedubai said:


> Do you have any idea that will police register a case on that? I have few messages on Facebook and I can a record a call too.


Not sure but it's worth a try. Mention the full amount too and how long it has been since you lent him the money and how many times he has promised to pay you back.


----------



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Not sure but it's worth a try. Mention the full amount too and how long it has been since you lent him the money and how many times he has promised to pay you back.


Thanks - That was helpful. i will spend somemore time on it. Totally disappointed though!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck getting the police to act on that! If you were a UAE national then maybe.


----------



## Awestern88 (Apr 7, 2014)

This is just beginner looking in advice, but is there no way you can email the person and try to say something along the lines of asking about the money (don't say anything about taking it further, just try to get an email acknowledging that he owes you the said debt amount? Would that be sufficient proof that he owes you?

Apologies, hadn't read the full thread before posting, whoops!


----------



## helpmedubai (Feb 8, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Good luck getting the police to act on that! If you were a UAE national then maybe.


I am not but I have few colleagues and some friends too who are UAE nationals.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

helpmedubai said:


> I am not but I have few colleagues and some friends too who are UAE nationals.


as we all do 

of course use their wasta and see what happens

I'd say your chances of getting the police to take interest are very minimal


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> as we all do of course use their wasta and see what happens I'd say your chances of getting the police to take interest are very minimal


I think it's going to help if you can get something in writing to at least acknowledge that he owes you the money and the amount, whether it's a text or email. I agree with AW - don't make any threats or intimations, just get that agreement and, hopefully, that will be something you can work with, whether it's through the authorities or your friends.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

have you sought help from the police on this type of thing BG?

they will do all they can to avoid investigating the crime

I'm 7 yr lawyer here and have uncounted examples in Dubai and AD

all very depressing unfortunately


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> have you sought help from the police on this type of thing BG? they will do all they can to avoid investigating the crime I'm 7 yr lawyer here and have uncounted examples in Dubai and AD all very depressing unfortunately


I have no doubt that you are far more qualified to answer this with accuracy than I am from a legal perspective, however, from OP's posts, I think he feels he should try. At least, if he does and it gets him nowhere, he knows he did everything he could and it will give him some sort of closure.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah sure try. I don't think we should build up his hopes though.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Yeah sure try. I don't think we should build up his hopes though.


. I'll be surprised if the 'friend' responds to anything in writing if he isn't picking up the 'phone. But nothing ventured, nothing gained, as they say....


----------

